# Online Alien Growshop



## fleshstain (Apr 26, 2006)

i recently tried a new seedbank i found called Online Growshop Alien based out of Belgium....i ordered 1 pack of Dutchmen's Pot of Gold for about 50 bux just to see if i'd actually get them or not....it shipped from Belgium to Texas on 4/14 and i got them on the best day possible, 4/20....i've sent them a couple emails with questions and both got a response back within a day or so....anyone looking for something new may wanna give them a try....pretty good prices on a wide selection too....


----------

